# Flagpoles - Material and suppliers?



## cosmicbike (17 May 2017)

The new chainring has arrived, and the Trice is nearly ready to go. It came with the ICE safety flag, but I have another on order from Rainbow Kites, which will require a new pole.
Am I best to go with fibreglass rod, or carbon? Is tube or rod best? And where can I get the stuff, I need it to be longer than 1 metre I think..


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2017)

I got mine from here 
https://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/product/polyester-fibreglass-rod-8mm-dia


----------



## voyager (18 May 2017)

My flagpoles are all made from recycled fishing rods , de-ringed and resprayed with a 6mm studding car body fillered into the end , both light weight and durable and very cheap to make .

regard emma


----------



## cosmicbike (18 May 2017)

Thanks. What's the best diameter to use, 6mm/8mm?


----------



## ufkacbln (18 May 2017)

Firstly do you need a new pole?

Most flags can be removed from the pole, and reused. Helen's flags have a generous sleeve that will allow fitting

However to answer he question


Depends on the flag, and bike fittings

Some trikes have a socket that determines the size

6mm is light and flex, suitable for a small flag, but a large flag at speed can de almost horizontal. 8 mm is flex, but will maintain a more purity position

I tries Carbon rod, but found it brittle and cracked quickly at stress points, the first time you notice is when you get splinters, which isn't nice, so I always use solid fibre glass rod 

Also when ordering the rod, get half a dozen clips to help secure the flag. You only need one or two, but they can be lost so a spare is handy


----------



## Tilley (18 May 2017)

When I wanted to fit a windsock to my Trice I bought a cheap telescopic fishing rod. All but the very end rings were removed and the handle was modified such that it fitted into the end of the seat tube. Very cheap and effective option and not difficult to achieve.


----------



## Always Cross (18 May 2017)

I went to the local bike shop and they had a cheap kiddies flag and pole for £4. With the brackets to fit it onto the bike. It had a Winne the Poo flag which I didn't think would be too manly so took that off and put mine on. Someone had said to my wife those recumbents are dangerous as they can't be seen. So she ordered me a wind sock the only problem was when it arrived it was 6 foot long so I cut it in half and put each half on the 2 flag poles. Being a bit of a skin flint I gorilla tape them on they've been on for about 3 months. I have a bike and a trike the trike has an Ice flag and pole and now a bit of wind sock.


----------



## Scoosh (18 May 2017)

Always Cross said:


> Someone had said to my wife those recumbents are dangerous as they can't be seen.


Yet they would say they can see the markings on the road, traffic cones, a Lotus Elise ....


----------



## Always Cross (18 May 2017)

I agree with you but It's easier to agree with the wife and be able to ride without ear ache.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2017)

Always Cross said:


> I agree with you but It's easier to agree with the wife and be able to ride without ear ache.


The number of people who have said that to me too. The one vehicle *everybody* sees is a recumbent trike.

Although I had the same issue with Mrs SJ so I bought one, but it broke in half and I never bothered replacing it.


----------



## FishFright (19 May 2017)

"The one vehicle *everybody* sees is a recumbent trike." I totally agree with that one. It's a real pleasure to be on the road on my trike


----------



## Tilley (20 May 2017)

And I would add that it always seem to raise a smile from most people.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2017)

Tilley said:


> And I would add that it always seem to raise a smile from most people.


And you'll never meet anyone who doesn't show a delighted interest in a 'bent.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 May 2017)

Certainly got noticed this morning riding around Windsor Great Park. Lots of interested looks, hellos from walkers and joggers that you never get on an upwrong, and a 'WOW' from a little lad on his bike


----------



## Tilley (20 May 2017)

It has to be said that it is not a vehicle for the shy and retiring.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Certainly got noticed this morning riding around Windsor Great Park. Lots of interested looks, hellos from walkers and joggers that you never get on an upwrong, and a 'WOW' from a little lad on his bike


Well done


----------



## ufkacbln (20 May 2017)

Scoosh said:


> Yet they would say they can see the markings on the road, traffic cones, a Lotus Elise ....




I had a guy at work who was vehement that recumbents should be banned because you couldn't see them in a traffic queue 

So tried an experiment and showed how when in a traffic queue any family car in front of a transit van was invisible as well

But apparently drivers don't need to see cars!


----------

